# IMR Radio Equipment



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Transmitter IMR 113 ITT Marine

Did any of you R/O's ever come across this transmitter in your time at sea? Presumably a re-badged ITT Marine and supplied by IMR. I suspect it may be an emergency rig and covers all the MF frequencies including 500, it also covers 2182. It's rack mounting and has a 'very' large variometer or roller coaster for antenna matching.

Any information would be welcome, presumably it ran off 24 volts as it appears to have a large solid state inverter built in. Was it made up of one or two units ? I ask as I inherited it as one of two similar items, the other bears no markings. Circuits or copy of a Manual would be very welcome but I'm not holding my breath...

Interestingly enough the only reference to this transmitter I can find on the net is on one of the Queens...

I have grounds to suspect that this particular specimen started life on the Union Melbourne...


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

johnvvc said:


> Transmitter IMR 113 ITT Marine
> 
> Did any of you R/O's ever come across this transmitter in your time at sea? Presumably a re-badged ITT Marine and supplied by IMR. I suspect it may be an emergency rig and covers all the MF frequencies including 500, it also covers 2182. It's rack mounting and has a 'very' large variometer or roller coaster for antenna matching.
> 
> ...


"I'm not holding my breath.."

Good thing too otherwise I'd be long gone !!!

Seriously, no one out there ever sailed with an IMR 113 transmitter ?

I have one here and I'd like to fire it up but it has some Bulgin type connectors and ideally I could do with knowing the pin outs.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

R651400 said:


> A photo might jog some memories..


I'm sure you're right, should have thought of that earlier...

Apologies for the poor quality.

The bottom unit does not have a maker's name, appears to be a PSU so I'm assuming it's part of the transmitter. Though it doesn't look it in the picture both units are a similar shade of grey.


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

I have sailed with the IMR113, it was indeed a reserve transmitter.
Other than testing it, I never really used it so can't offer any more info.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Quiney said:


> I have sailed with the IMR113, it was indeed a reserve transmitter.
> Other than testing it, I never really used it so can't offer any more info.


Thanks for that, appreciate you posting.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Forget the name of that Main Transmitter but it had a deadly sand filled fuse in the power supply - if it blew you had to short it out before you removed it because the end you got hold of was charged up.

John T


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Forget the name of that Main Transmitter but it had a deadly sand filled fuse in the power supply - if it blew you had to short it out before you removed it because the end you got hold of was charged up.


ST1400 - I think it's an A variant.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Have you tried googling IMR emergencyt transmitter IMR113?
> Lots on there with a shipboard picture of the entire installation on Esso Scotia... Lovely name.


I hadn't actually though I'd done the next best thing - I'd Yahoo'd it! Seriously I'd expect both search engines to return pretty much the same things but I'd not seen that reference to the Esso Scotia. There are quite a few hits but lots of them seem to refer to a Museum down in Mid Wales that has a lot of Manuals waiting to be scanned. In any event that has helped, it's confirmed that the two units belong together. There's a plate at the back of the transmitter which says 24 volts so unlike the Marconi Salvor I'm assuming it cannot be configured to work from 24 volts OR ship's a/c mains.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

G4UMW said:


> ST1400 - I think it's an A variant.


Sounds familiar. Thanks Rob.

John T


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

John
Your posting prompted me to look at my course notes from Plymouth Poly MEC course in 1977. Yes, I have the circuit diagrams for the modulator and RF power amplifier, which I will scan and send to you on a CD. Need your address please.
Yes it is 24 Volts at 22 amps full power on MF. Also sail with this reserve transmitter on the Baron Cawdor and the Australian Endeavour (ACT boat) as well.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks to R651400 for the picture of the station on Esso Scotia which brought back happy memories of a similar set-up on several Niarchos tankers, albeit with two Eddystone 830 receivers instead of the R408.
That IMR emergency rack was good; nice receiver and transmitter, but I would never have remembered the type numbers. I once took out the 2182 crystal and substituted another frequency in the IF band to use the Tx for an intership QSO.
As I recall, the inverter did give a whine but nothing like the racket from the rotary converter in a Salvor.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

My memories of ST1400 were that it was a bu**er for banging out harmonics especially on 22MHz (?) from the PG area when doing phone calls. GKA would get quiet cross sometimes !


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Worst one for harmonics I found was the RMT1500 from Redifon. Modules were interconnected with miniature coax connectors from recollection. It was all over the place.


----------



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

johnvvc said:


> There are quite a few hits but lots of them seem to refer to a Museum down in Mid Wales that has a lot of Manuals waiting to be scanned.


.... which has scanned the manual and I think John now has it.

I'm gradually working my way through but the stack is quite large so doing it on demand really, quite a few people have already been "sorted".

Paul


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

*IMR Manual*

Originally Posted by johnvvc (referring to IMR Manual):-

>>> There are quite a few hits but lots of them seem to refer to a Museum down in Mid Wales that has a lot of Manuals waiting 
to be scanned <<<



internalfire said:


> .... has scanned the manual and I think John now has it.
> 
> I'm gradually working my way through but the stack is quite large so doing it on demand really, quite a few people have already been "sorted".
> 
> Paul


I have indeed, thanks Paul, greatly appreciated!


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

> As I recall, the inverter did give a whine but nothing like the racket from the rotary converter in a Salvor.


I don't remember the Salvor having a rotary converter, but the Oceanspan 6 did. Turn off HT when receiving.


Duncs


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

If I remember right it was Salvor II inverter. Salvor rotary converter.


----------

